# Indian Lake PIKE



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Saw a 35" Pike caught out of the river at the spillway this past Saturday.


----------



## venomdaddy37 (Apr 28, 2009)

really? wow thats surprising,i've heard theres pike in there but never caught one. I usually fish crappie,saugeye,or catfish. Did he keep it u know?


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

venomdaddy37 said:


> really? wow thats surprising,i've heard theres pike in there but never caught one. I usually fish crappie,saugeye,or catfish. Did he keep it u know?


 Well of course he kept it lol Very good eating, but he will be mounting it.


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

not worth it take a picture and throw it back they can make a replica. Now if he was going to eat it that would be a whole lot better


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

are u a deer hunter? if so its not worth shooting a big buck, just take a picture and have a replica made.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

youngbuckohio said:


> not worth it take a picture and throw it back they can make a replica. Now if he was going to eat it that would be a whole lot better


I don't think it's worth it as well, but belaboring that point will be has popular as clubbing baby seals around here. Now, if the guy had kept an 11 inch saugeye, he'd be crucified.

There is no sustaining population of pike in Indian Lake. They live in the river. IMHO, the diminutive populations in the upper GMR and Scioto are truly state treasures, and deserve better regulatory protection.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i don't think there are pike in there anymore but the wife caught one thru the ice many years ago. it was about 8 inches long and was released un harmed. for the old times like me it was when probass had the live fish tank in the store. they told me they would liked to have had it but it wend back in the lake.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw a post this past fall of a nice one being caugt there. The site I was on said they catch one every now and then at IL.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> The site I was on said they catch one every now and then at IL.


I'll try again. If you catch a pike in Indian today, someone released it. There are no stocked, or sustaining populations of northerns in Indian lake. From the spillway down...you can catch one clear to Dayton. Treat them with the respect they deserve. Their mere presence in the watershed is inspiring to say the least.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

That 8" "pike" that your wife got thru the ice on Indian Lake was, in all likelihood a "Chain Pickeral" AKA "Grass Pike" they generally don't get too much bigger than the size she caught. I've caught them back in Long Island in the 4-7" range thru the ice and they kind of look like a baby muskie.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

thistubesforu said:


> are u a deer hunter? if so its not worth shooting a big buck, just take a picture and have a replica made.


I agree with you 100 % if no laws were broken than it is your RIGHT to keep it ....... I would have to catch one that big to decide what i would do with it ..... As long as poeple are following the rules there is nothing you poeple can do about it ....


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Screw a replica mount. Props to this guy for catching what could be a fish of a lifetime to him! All of this BS about Catch & Release being Godly & Divine every time someone catches a nice fish and keeps it gets ridiculous. If you&#8217;re following the regulations and want to keep a fish then so be it. There doesn&#8217;t need to be all this grief every time someone posts about keeping a fish. LAY OFF!


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

No one is ever 100% happy or positve on any post. You guys crack me up. Good job on the Pike sir. Enjoy YOUR fish.


----------

